# Quarry/helper courses



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am interested in taking a Quarry/helper course. My department does not offer this course, but would approve me going on my own time and money. 
I am obviously going to have to travel. A major city would be easier and cheaper for flights. Canada or US is fine (I am on the east coast of Canada) 
I am hesitant to go to a private company. I have found one in March in Winnipeg put on by their Police service. Just wondering if anyone else had suggestions. 
Thanks.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

If you are law enforcement, check with the USPCA or NAPWDA in your area and see if they are sponsoring anything in your area.

DFrost


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, will do. 
I checked with the Canadian Police Canine Association, that is how I found the Winnipeg course, but there seem to be a lot of different associations in the US. I didn't really know which ones to check out. 

I am in LE, but I know there aren't any courses in my province, likely not even on the East coast.


----------



## workingdawgs (Jul 18, 2005)

Have you thought about contacting the Fundy Schutzhund Club and asking them about learning to do helper work? There are also a few places in the USA in the East that might be of interest to you.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I found their site and will see what I can do. 

If you have any other suggestions, you can add them on or PM me.


----------

